# RAW beef bones



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

anyone else give there dogs beef bones my AB loves them and eats then up in no time the pit aint keen on them and looks at them like they are from space lol.

covered in meat and bit free from the butchers


----------



## nobulljustbully (Jan 30, 2012)

*no*

i never feed my pit bones of any kind


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes we do our dogs love them too and keeps them busy in there crates if we are out for the day .


----------



## nobulljustbully (Jan 30, 2012)

*still no*

i had to recently dig a bone fragment ot of my male pits mouth he was choking it got stuck in his throat it sared the hell out of me every since then never thats been on my mind every since


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nobulljustbully said:


> i had to recently dig a bone fragment ot of my male pits mouth he was choking it got stuck in his throat it sared the hell out of me every since then never thats been on my mind every since


what kind of bone did you give him? there are deff some you need to stay away from.


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

i would only give raw chicken and beef bones myself.my AB destroyed it in no time one big bone aswell lol he loved it ha,got some gizzards today aswell but the pit dint like them either lol weird as she will eat other raw meats she sniffed the gizzards and left them 1st time ive ever seen her turn away from her food lol shes upto 50lbs now 8 months old doing ok.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

yeah,, raw bones are GREAT for dags.. but you do need to always supervise feedings to catch random snafoo's


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

HJ, is that a carcass I see! Lol


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

lol were did you get that carcass from ha i wanna come home with that next


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)




----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I too give my dogs beef bones. My rule of thumb is if the dog can close it's mouth over the bone, the bone is too small. Raw bones have several benefits, imo. I don't hesitate to give mine some good raw meaty beef bones.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to give my dog marrow bones all the time until I saw this documentary called Food inc which talks about Lead levels and how they are so bad for bones and from the lead in drinking water settles in the bones of the animals, so giving my boy a bone could effect him due to the lead in them. I still give him some every few months, he LOVES them, but I stopped giving them all the time after I heard that... If I new the bones were from organic cows I would not hesitate, just scares me to think of all the stuff they give animals I stopped eating everything but organic USA grown, why shouldn't my pup, lol. ;

As long as the bones are not cooked you should be ok.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been doing some research, and am actually thing about a totally Raw diet for my hounds. You only have to feed them about 2-4% of their body weight depending on metabolism, and it is even healthy to fast you dogs and only feed em about 4 times a week once they are properly adjusted to the raw diet.


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

heavy jeep do you hunting man?lol some real meat your dogs gets its teeth into eh ha nice


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I feed RAW everything to my dogs. Bones are a great calcium source. 
 Raw Meaty Bone (RMB) is the main part of the diet. You must feed the bones with the meat because that is where the calcium is. 

Here is a list of RMB you can feed:  
 

Chicken (any part)
Turkey (any part)
Game hens (feed whole)
Duck (any part)
Pheasant (any part)
Quail (feed whole)
Rabbit (any part, but it's best to remove the stomach and intestines of wild rabbits due to the risk of parasites)
Ostrich and emu necks, ribs, and knuckles
Pork necks, ribs, shoulders, and tails
Lamb necks, ribs, and breasts
Oxtails
 

 Raw Muscle Organs should consist of about 10% of your dog's diet. These meats are
 

Livers
Kidneys
Hearts
Gizzards
Tripe
 These organs can come from chicken, turkey, lamb, or beef. I usually feed chicken/turkey livers and gizzards and beef heart and kidney as well as tripe. 

This is what I personally feed:  
 (MEATS = PROTEIN)
 - Chicken "thighs & legs& quarters" w/ bone 
 - Beef organs "heart, liver, tripe, and kidney"
 - Salmon & Tuna 
 - Goat with organs and bone- ground up
 - Whole rabbit carcass with fur- ground up


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I was waiting for you to bring the info!  preshiate that Lauren


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks for the info some great stuff on that list.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

And just some FYI
*http://www.gopitbull.com/raw-foods/34149-vitamins-minerals-present-components-raw-diet.html*


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

does he eat the fur on the rabbit? that wont cause any issues giving it whole like that unskinned?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha my dogs have eaten whole rabbits, chickens, and large birds and they love it! AB they digest it and what they can't gets pooped out. Some dogs leave the skin and others eat it. I go to the butcher and for $6 bucks I get a huge bag of leg bones and knuckles. YUM! lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aren't weight baring bones a risk for broken teeth though? The dog food forum that I was on had a thread about weight baring bones and how alot of dogs break teeth on them. Knuckles and marrow were the cause. Alot of these people are raw feeders as well.


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

my AB jaws are strong and he breaks the big bones easy does make you wonder about the teeth but so far no problems 10 mins and it gone.

i have a mate who feeds his lurchers whole rabbits with fur on i couldnt beleave it at 1st but he said the fur helps clean them out lol.

they eat the head and everything that what theyd do in the woods eh.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Aren't weight baring bones a risk for broken teeth though? The dog food forum that I was on had a thread about weight baring bones and how alot of dogs break teeth on them. Knuckles and marrow were the cause. Alot of these people are raw feeders as well.


Yeah don't feed weight baring bones like deer legs etc. Chicken quarters, legs, pheasants and things of that nature are fine and I feed them whole.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> does he eat the fur on the rabbit? that wont cause any issues giving it whole like that unskinned?


Yeah he eats fur and all. Sometimes fed whole and sometimes ground up. He loves goat too.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Aren't weight baring bones a risk for broken teeth though? The dog food forum that I was on had a thread about weight baring bones and how alot of dogs break teeth on them. Knuckles and marrow were the cause. Alot of these people are raw feeders as well.


Knuckles and small marrow are fine. Kangol eats one a day and doesn't even have any wear on his teeth, which is amazing for a 7 yr old dog.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

What's wrong with the furr??? My dog will eat his BED everytime I get him one! Lol

Lauren, the only thing I think you should stop giving Kangol is that Smirnoff...instant headache!! Give that boy some GOOSE...or a shot of JW Blue!! ..and a cohiba or monte cristo  lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

NoWuCmE... said:


> What's wrong with the furr??? My dog will eat his BED everytime I get him one! Lol
> 
> Lauren, the only thing I think you should stop giving Kangol is that Smirnoff...instant headache!! Give that boy some GOOSE...or a shot of JW Blue!! ..and a cohiba or monte cristo  lol


Damn I didn't mean to post that picture.... just now saw it posted.... my bad copied the wrong link. Smirnoff is garbage lol but you see what a lightweight he is, not going to waste the good shit on that! lmmfao


----------

